# Where is the best placement on the fork for a Cateye micro wireless sensor ?



## Old Roadie88 (Jul 3, 2012)

( This is about the cateye micro model MC100W ) The "well written" instructions for placement of the sensor indicate to place it high on the fork, closer to the crown. Is that the best spot ? I thought the sensor and magnet should be closer to the hub for accuracy.

Or any other suggestions for mounting this computer are welcome. ( I am placing the computer on the stem and already have extra zip ties. I found well written instructions for programming the computer on a LBS's webby. :thumbsup: ) 

Thanks !


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

high on the fork, and on the front of the fork. 

high because the wireless signal is stronger.
front so if it slips it doesn't go into the spokes like it would from the back.

accuracy? how would it matter? the magnet flips the reed switch once every revolution...


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Going low*



cxwrench said:


> accuracy? how would it matter? the magnet flips the reed switch once every revolution...


When the sensor is high on the fork, the magnet passes by at a much higher rate of speed. Some sensors are troubled by this and don't catch every click. This used to be a common problem years ago but has been largely eliminated with modern designs.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Actually what a friend experienced was that when he placed the sensor near the hub it didn't work. I was thinking that the magnet was coming back so quickly on the next revolution, that the unit didn't have enough time to reset itself. He moved it up a bit and it worked fine. I would say anywhere on the fork at least a minimum of 4 inches or so away from the hub would be fine. just attach the magnet so it "trails" on the spoke and yea, place the sensor on the front side of the fork.


Kerry Irons said:


> When the sensor is high on the fork, the magnet passes by at a much higher rate of speed. Some sensors are troubled by this and don't catch every click. This used to be a common problem years ago but has been largely eliminated with modern designs.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Speed*



martinrjensen said:


> Actually what a friend experienced was that when he placed the sensor near the hub it didn't work. I was thinking that the magnet was coming back so quickly on the next revolution, that the unit didn't have enough time to reset itself. He moved it up a bit and it worked fine. I would say anywhere on the fork at least a minimum of 4 inches or so away from the hub would be fine. just attach the magnet so it "trails" on the spoke and yea, place the sensor on the front side of the fork.


The magnet comes back in the same amount of time regardless of where the sensor is located - the number of clicks per minute is tied to the speed of the wheel and nothing else. Given the size of the typical circular wheel magnet (about 1 cm) the idea that the sensor "didn't have enough time to reset itself" does not make sense.


----------



## Old Roadie88 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks ! :thumbsup:


----------



## infinito_2012 (Oct 22, 2012)

Does it make any difference if it's on the right or left fork?


----------



## MikeWMass (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't use wireless, but have had two things happen when moving the pickup close to the rim.First, it is farther from the fork (or in my case the chainstay) so the pickup has to be rotated farther in. Second, the magnet is more likely to slip on the spoke, so make sure it is really tight.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

infinito_2012 said:


> Does it make any difference if it's on the right or left fork?


nope.


----------

